# Chicken artwork :)



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Now that spring is here the hubby and I are back into making signs and decals. He hand painted a vegetable crate for me the other day 

We make these in signs for coops and also stickers for windows or any smooth flat surfaces! I have an etsy shop if anyone is interested 

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very cool.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

What's the link to your store?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/SomethingsAfowl

There are only decals up right now, I will be listing custom coop signs soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

